# Авиация > Однополчане >  Потомки однополчан периода ВОВ, объединяйтесь!!!

## zaira

_Мой отец, капитан авиации, борттехник, Музыченко Алексей Юрьевич, 1915 года рождения_. *Будучи кадровым офицером, прошедшим всю войну, не любил вспоминать о войне. 9 Мая он только поминал погибших.Может кто-нибудь узнает на этих фото своих славных отцов и дедов. Предлагаю по крупицам собрать и воссоздать скупые воспоминания наших предков* **

----------


## zaira

Моя мама, Музыченко (Иванова) Надежда Федоровна , вольнонаёмная при воинском соединении отца, прошла вместе с ним годы войны. Может быть, кто-то узнает на одной из фотографий, где сфотографированы трое. рядом с моими родителями их боевого товарища.

----------


## rafik888

Здравствуйте!
Алексей Юрьевич служил в 21 гв. авиационном полку дальнего действия согласно его наградного листа:
http://podvignaroda.ru/filter/filter...3cfb64deeaaa28
В последствии 21апдд был переименован в 21бап (бомбардировочный авиационный полк)
По фото видно что воевали на бомбардировщиках ИЛ-4.
Командиром полка был полковник Морозов Василий Иванович.
21-й гв. ап ДД -> 21-й гв. бап

----------


## zaira

Уважаемый rafik888, безмерно благодарна Вам за сведения о моём отце, хочется хоть что-то рассказать детям и внукам. Мой отец имел ещё награды согласно орденской книжке  В №129726 три ордена Красной Звезды 618012, 3041143,3390116, медаль "За боевые заслуги" 3075669, два ордена Красного Знамени 508663, 508664. Есть ли возможность найти все наградые листы, кроме того. что Вы так любезно мне предоставили?
     После войны отец служил в г. Полтава, затем в г. Белая Церковь, где летал на ТБ в составе экипажа из 11 человек.Закончил службу в ВВС в городе Челябинск. Так что лозунг "Потомки однополчан периода ВОВ, объединяйтесь!!!" остаётся  для меня актуальным.

----------


## rafik888

Здравствуйте, zaira!
Копии наградных листов на Алексея Юрьевича можно получить сделав письменный запрос в ЦАМО, в отдел наград по адресу:

142117 Московская область, г. Подольск Кирова ул., д. 74  при этом нужен документ удостоверяющий ваше родство.
сайт: http://www.podolsk.ru/catalog/view.p...page=0&cat=101
Запросы : Министерство обороны Российской Феде&#1088

----------

